# selectas diary



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Hey! ok Im gonna start a diary for selecta, just to keep everyone updated and for me to ask questions if i get stuck, .

I rescued selecta a few days ago as her owners couldnt cope, Anyway shes here with me now, and is very much loved, I do not know when she is due to have her kittens but im guessing it will be very soon.

She has a hugh bump and her kittens are big, im guessing 4/5 in her tum...

Anyway today she has been very restless, very alert, constantly grooming herself everywhere & i do mean everywhere 
she cries now and again and follows me everywhere, (cant go for a pee without her)!

obviously this weather isnt having a great impact on her..I have the ceiling fans constantly on & she finds the hallway cooler but then after a while shes up again..bless her. :wink5:

So i hope you enjoy selecta`s diary of her progress...xxx:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

mypets said:


> Hey! ok Im gonna start a diary for selecta, just to keep everyone updated and for me to ask questions if i get stuck, .
> 
> I rescued selecta a few days ago as her owners couldnt cope, Anyway shes here with me now, and is very much loved, I do not know when she is due to have her kittens but im guessing it will be very soon.
> 
> ...


Place a frozen coke bottle of water where she lays some cats will lay up agianst it to cool them selfs its good for bunnys to. I bet she will find the heat with her pregnancy.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

sullivan said:


> Place a frozen coke bottle of water where she lays some cats will lay up agianst it to cool them selfs its good for bunnys to. I bet she will find the heat with her pregnancy.


ok, thanks i will try that one! :wink5:


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

***UPDATE***

During the night and today, selecta has been alittle vocal than usual, she has been quite restless and she has been snooping around in my bedroom, shes also been scratching the carpet..any ideas why?...

She still eating a little bit, she tries to sleep but then gets up again to move..shes sooooo big now..sure shes got bigger whithin the last 3 days lol...:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless her, keep us posted as to how she is, fingers crossed she has them soon,xx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

maybe we may see some action......I am so impatient and this waiting is torture


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> maybe we may see some action......I am so impatient and this waiting is torture


I know, its killing me, plus where we dont know the date, that makes it worse..could be today or next week...if you see what i mean lol...:wink5:


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Any ideas why she would be scratching the carpet? she hasnt eaten much today either...


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

My Cat scratched the carpet behind the sofa for the first time last friday , was very vocal as well and hey presto she has her kittens that night at 8.30 pm. So I would suggest you watch her closely and you will know when she losses her plug lol. Twink lost her plug and had the kittens an hour later.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

she seems settled at the moment...shes lying in the hallway, but shes hardley eating, im keeping an eye on here..i keep saying to her, anything yet! she just stares at me..


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Hey! Selecta has been vocal again, but not over the top...shes so big now, she was scratching the carpet again earlier..then she jumped in her box..was getting hopeful but still nothing!! 

shes now laying down in the hallway...still eating but not alot..hopefully something will happen soon..:001_tt2:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Glad she is ok. hopefully soon. Is her milk in yet?


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

no not yet...her nipples are still small, but i have been re-assured that all cats are different, so not to worry...her nipples are crusty, if thats the word to say...:idea:


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

UPDATE...

Selecta has been grooming loads today esp her nipple area..her kittens are not as active..they are hardley moving..can someone just let me know if thats a good thing or not??

Also she is eating but again hardley any...she sleeps for abit then shes up again...oh and shes very effectionate, has to be in view of me...shes just been cradled in my arms...


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Nothing to report although she is sitting in her box...eating bits..still little bit restless..also still grooming lots...:001_tt2:


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

well iv just come home and selecta has not moved from her box..not even to say hello..she normally follows me into the kitchen when iv been shopping to see if there is something for her..

I fed the other cat and she still didnt come..also this morning iv noticed that her nipples are up, but no milk yet..

Iv just got Another big box for her to go in...so hopefully she will like that one too..


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck with her, Twinkle didn't go into her box untill the day she gave birth and I had three all round the house for at least two weeks before lol so it does sound promising.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yay, I hope for some action soon!! Sometimes there milk doesnt come in till just before, or whilst giving birth!. but the not eating and going in her box sounds quite promising. How is her toilet habbits?


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

aww bless her shes just come out for a stroke then went back in...she hasnt really been to the toilet..not since this morning..shes in her new bigger box...shes gone up in the world..

she just stares at me...her tummy is towards the back of her..her belly is on the floor when she sits down..lol...:blushing:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Well I think Nala is tricking me....Maybe just a bad case of water retention 

We had new sofas delivered today, she went underneath them an hour ago and has yet to come out. (I can see her though so I know she is ok)

She keeps twitching her fur (like they do when flies land on them) alot, then more groo9ming. but other than that, nothing!

suppose all I can say it will happen one day!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

maybe selecta is in her box because its more comfortable than the floor..lol..
cause apart from that she seems fine...alot of people say they get running poop before they deliver but iv never had that with lucky..she didnt even go off her food..

she just looked at me, cried, and said, mum its time..shot in her box and was there for a couple of hours having her babies...

no other signs at all..


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

mypets said:


> maybe selecta is in her box because its more comfortable than the floor..lol..
> cause apart from that she seems fine...alot of people say they get running poop before they deliver but iv never had that with lucky..she didnt even go off her food..
> 
> she just looked at me, cried, and said, mum its time..shot in her box and was there for a couple of hours having her babies...
> ...


Thats what i did when I was in labour, but I ran to the hospital rather than a box lol


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> Thats what i did when I was in labour, but I ran to the hospital rather than a box lol


and all that time i thought you had a box like the cats!! tut tut...:001_tt2:


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Selecta has been very quiet today..sleeping most of the day, and not eating much..but nothings happening yet..


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Look at that belly!!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

More pics


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

aww she big, bless her x


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Hows she doing? xx


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

still nothing im affraid........


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

grrr, its my b'day 2mo, i bet they have them then!! lol


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> grrr, its my b'day 2mo, i bet they have them then!! lol


wish they would do something lol...


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

update***selcecta has been in and out of her box today, Her tummy doesnt seem to be sticking out as much on the sides so i think her tummy has dropped...and she has been grooming herself down there alot today...she also keeps checking to make sure im around...so fingers crossed it will be soon...


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Fingers crossed it wont be much longer!!!


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Im off for the next 3 days so I hope its before I go back to hell...sorry work! xx


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

thompsonk said:


> Im off for the next 3 days so I hope its before I go back to hell...sorry work! xx


So do i...i hope by the weekend...x


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long, I will keep checking the thread. Good luck hun.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

sjreilly72 said:


> I hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long, I will keep checking the thread. Good luck hun.


Thanks hun....shes in her box at the moment...im hoping she will just surprise me and go into labour...all this waiting is killing me...


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

mypets said:


> Thanks hun....shes in her box at the moment...im hoping she will just surprise me and go into labour...all this waiting is killing me...


Killing you? How on earth do you think us who lurk in the background but do not post feel ?. 

Just kidding. Hope it isn't too much longer for you.


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

When Twink had hers she went into her box with the lid, so I was there every five mins with a torch checking on herut: Then out of nowhere I saw this slimy moving blob, so hence the lid came off !!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

sjreilly72 said:


> When Twink had hers she went into her box with the lid, so I was there every five mins with a torch checking on herut: Then out of nowhere I saw this slimy moving blob, so hence the lid came off !!


well selecta was carying this morning, so i went to see her and she was in the hallway, then she went in her box...but nothing as of yet...


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Killing you? How on earth do you think us who lurk in the background but do not post feel ?.
> 
> Just kidding. Hope it isn't too much longer for you.


oh yeh sorry, i do think about the rest of you..honestly i do...:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

well no progress here guys...selectas babies are moving a hell of a lot...Think they are having a disco in there...shes very effectionate more than before and goes in her box...cries for me to go in, then she stops crying...not sure if its to check im still there or not!

will keep you posted...


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Selecta has really running poop!...bless her...also just found her in my divan bed drawer and she got through the back, so she was actually in the bed lol...


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh Dear...NOT a good place to give birth. She can't hold out much longer can she!!!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

come on selecta. We want to see kittens. When sjhe does have them I wish you luck on a safe and happy delievery xxx


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

come on selecta!! best of luck in the birth when she does 'pop'


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

If she doesnt pop herself i will sit on her and pop them out :001_tt2:

shes eating little and often...unsure why she has had runny poops...shes ok at the moment, been watching the other kittens play...and had a go at playing too...

come onnnnnn...........:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> come on selecta. We want to see kittens. When sjhe does have them I wish you luck on a safe and happy delievery xxx


Thankyou very much... as soon as shes in labour i will start a new thread that you all can follow..


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

sjreilly72 said:


> Oh Dear...NOT a good place to give birth. She can't hold out much longer can she!!!


No not a good place..i got her out and closed the drawer...she loves laying in the hallway.,..think it might be nice and cool for her...

when she was behind the drawer she was crying so i rushed in, pulled the drawer out and said

"well dont get in there if you cant manage to get out again because of you bump...if you have the kittens you wouldnt have this trouble would you?" lol...
she just stared at me...:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh runny poo is *good[/B.

Sounds like she is having a clear out before the kittens arrive.

Fingers crossed. *


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Oh runny poo is *good[/B.
> 
> Sounds like she is having a clear out before the kittens arrive.
> 
> Fingers crossed. *


*

Do ya think? shes weeing loads too...shes not doing anything else yet for me to feel she is having them soon tho..*


----------



## Anwen (Jul 10, 2009)

mypets said:


> "well dont get in there if you cant manage to get out again because of you bump...if you have the kittens you wouldnt have this trouble would you?" lol...
> she just stared at me...:smilewinkgrin:


haha! funny cat! Maybe being pregnant has affected her spatial awareness?!
I can't wait to see these kitties! The suspense is killing me!
x


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Anwen said:


> haha! funny cat! Maybe being pregnant has affected her spatial awareness?!
> I can't wait to see these kitties! The suspense is killing me!
> x


I know what you mean...esp when you dont know the dates..is she 65 days today/tomorrow/next week arrggghhhhhh...


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

can you not post untill she has had them please! :001_tt2:

I keep seeing a new post on this thread and getting all excited!!
pretty unfair!!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> can you not post untill she has had them please! :001_tt2:
> 
> I keep seeing a new post on this thread and getting all excited!!
> pretty unfair!!


hahaha...yeh i hate that too..lololololol

at the moment she has just jumped on me and is rolling around on me...and having a nice cuddle whilst purring very loud...


----------



## kazijay (May 30, 2009)

is she normally a "sit on ya lap cat??" may be thats a sign i had a cat who did that once would not leave me alone kept jumping on my lap the she settled down and started to push!!! she was in her box pronto -- we all keep looking for signs and hoping!! i think we are all having these kittens for her.. May have some good news myself picked up Suzi from Stud today. Fingers x two matings witnessed so may be some fur babies of my own in september -- 3rd time lucky


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

kazijay said:


> is she normally a "sit on ya lap cat??" may be thats a sign i had a cat who did that once would not leave me alone kept jumping on my lap the she settled down and started to push!!! she was in her box pronto -- we all keep looking for signs and hoping!! i think we are all having these kittens for her.. May have some good news myself picked up Suzi from Stud today. Fingers x two matings witnessed so may be some fur babies of my own in september -- 3rd time lucky


no not really...she use to lay beside me let me rub her tummy..but now actually sits on me..she is following me, and keeps checking im here...but all we can do is wait...

aww thats good then, lets hope its good news then...:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

hopefully if will be soon!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

selecta followed me into the bedroom and went in her box...i left the bedroom when she followed me again and jumped straight on my lap for a cuddle...

also Tia has got very very friendly towards me..


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

_they have got to be good signs  hopefully it wont be long now hun x_


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Come on Selecta


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh my lord Selecta, this is not on, you cannot have runny poo and then not have the kittens. 

Can you take her for a big, long walk ? Failing that I would have her on Curried Hilife. 

Just kidding.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Hey everyone, sorry for not being on today but went to oxfordshire to vsit my friend and her new baby girl , Libby...shes gorgeous...

Anyway...selecta is still fat, so no kittens today...another day closer i suppose...Shes still following me, and i thought there was some slight stuff coming out of her earlier but not 100% sure, only time will tell..

she looks very uncomfortable today and seems to have got bigger overnight lol...

shes very alert and doesnt seem to be in deep sleeps anymore...but nothing manger to report...will try tomorrow...:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

Come on Selecta!


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

_still nothing yet?? mo had her babies this morning, 3 beautiful black boys. thats 2 down, 1 to go lol x_


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

donna81 said:


> _still nothing yet?? mo had her babies this morning, 3 beautiful black boys. thats 2 down, 1 to go lol x_


2 down and 1 to go for you....none down and 2 to go for me ....


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

_surely they cant be much longer???_


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Tell her to hurry up Lindsay because you want to choose your MJ !!:001_tt2:  Hope shes doing ok she's a beautiful cat  x


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

donna81 said:


> _surely they cant be much longer???_


selecta has been eating like shes never eating before...its the most shes ate in 2 n half weeks...


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Tell her to hurry up Lindsay because you want to choose your MJ !!:001_tt2:  Hope shes doing ok she's a beautiful cat  x


I do keep on at her kym, but shes having none of it....thankyou, shes a beautiful cat...x


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

pictures of selecta today...


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

bless her, she looks so big!!


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

_bless she looks ready to burst x_


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

she looks like she has dropped a bit fingers crossed the babies are getting ready to say hello


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Good Luck Mummy :thumbup: she will probably wait till you are all fast asleep lol .........:001_tt2: x


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Lets all hope so...shes thin at the top and big near her bottom...shes looking funny...but shes been eating loads today...more than ever bless her...


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hopefully not much longer now...Bless her! Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Gosh I can't believe the size of her, surely it can't be long now.

You can guarantee that as you have been waiting so long and patiently that she will choose the most awkward and inconvienient time possible lol!

I'll never forget a foster cat that I had years ago who decided to give birth at 4 am Monday morning. I had to tend to her whilst half asleep and then quickly run my children to school before returning home to comfort her some more.

It took 11 hours in total for all the kittens to arrive and I was there the whole time, fantastic experiance !


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Gosh I can't believe the size of her, surely it can't be long now.
> 
> You can guarantee that as you have been waiting so long and patiently that she will choose the most awkward and inconvienient time possible lol!
> 
> ...


4am...luckily iv not had an overnight one yet...they have all started in the morning or evening...she is big bless her...and waddles lol...she now can not jump the sides...which she gets told off about but likes sleeping by the window...yesterday she tried and couldnt make it so she gave up lol...


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

It can't be much longer surely lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Iv had her 3 weeks on wednesday coming...and her kittens have been moving ever since...she wasnt hugh when i got her..but now shes like a balloon...shes had something to eat and is now asleep...shes soundooooooo


----------



## kazijay (May 30, 2009)

getting some rest before the big event lol


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

kazijay said:


> getting some rest before the big event lol


oh yeh she better be lol....even Tia is grooming more than she is....ut:


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

well selecta is asleep near her box, so not much gonna happen tonight...try again tomorrow...


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Fingers crassed guys that this is a sign....selecta has gone off her food...put biscuits out just now and fresh water, Tia is lapping it up...but not selecta, when biscuits are her fave...last night she was on my bed well stretched out...Today her tail is curled round her..when normally its flying everywhere...

shes done 1 small wet poop too...


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

mypets said:


> Fingers crassed guys that this is a sign....selecta has gone off her food...put biscuits out just now and fresh water, Tia is lapping it up...but not selecta, when biscuits are her fave...last night she was on my bed well stretched out...Today her tail is curled round her..when normally its flying everywhere...
> 
> shes done 1 small wet poop too...


OMG come on! Please let this be it!


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

all fingers toes and paws crossed here for you


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

hey everyone...feeling a little sad for Donna at the moment as i know what she is going throught...big hugs your way hun...

Selecta has been sooo restless today..she doesnt stay in one place for more than 5 minutes...shes had abit to eat but normally cries for it when i get the food out, but today she doesnt seem that bothered...

shes very cuddley, at the moment shes in her box as iv just put a lovely soft duvet in there for her...


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

_aww bless her, i know i keep saying it, but surely it cant be much longer now lol. its not fair if i beat you again! although myny isnt showing much sign of anything other than getting fatter lol.

thanks for your kind words about 'little chap' bless him, as you could see from the pics i put on he looked so tiny and weak, i blamed myself this morning but i know i did all i could for him, i guess it just wasnt meant to be x_


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

donna81 said:


> _aww bless her, i know i keep saying it, but surely it cant be much longer now lol. its not fair if i beat you again! although myny isnt showing much sign of anything other than getting fatter lol.
> 
> thanks for your kind words about 'little chap' bless him, as you could see from the pics i put on he looked so tiny and weak, i blamed myself this morning but i know i did all i could for him, i guess it just wasnt meant to be x_


yeh cant be much longer...shes well gone off her food today and as im writing this she has just gone in her box...looks cosy in there, think i might join her...not feeling great today...shes just not herself...sooooo sleepy, building up her enjoy, (she hopes)...

:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

ha ha she needs to hurry up fingers crossed


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

shes just decided to shread the newspaper in the litter tray..(litter on top) then lay beside it...ut:


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

aww ha ha she sounds adoreable


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

omg shes losing her plug


----------



## kazijay (May 30, 2009)

hoooray !!!!!!!! come on Selecta


----------



## kazijay (May 30, 2009)

not long now -- perhaps when she has these babies i will be able to get on with my essay!!! i keep checking to see what is happening lol


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

kk started new thread


----------

